# sound problem w/ chaintech vnf3-250 motherboard



## sven556

I just built a new pc with a chaintech vnf3-250 motherboard and installed win xp home  and I can't get the sound to work at all.  The mobo comes with onboard sound and also comes with a CNR card to support 5.1 surround sound.  motherboard specs show AC 97 codec (I don't know if this is the card or onboard)
I have installed the drivers and everything looks good (no exclamation points in the device manager) set to default, turned on, speakers plugged in, volume up, but no sound.
I deleted and reinstalled the drivers - no luck
pulled out the cnr card, deleted and reinstalled the drivers - no luck
put in the cnr card, disabled onboard sound in the bios, reinstalled drivers - no luck
enabled onboard sound with the cnr card in, reinstalled drivers - still no luck

I tried headphones also to make sure the speakers weren't to blame, still doesn't work.

anyone know the answer or have other suggestions on what to try?
I don't have another sound card to try or another pc to try this cnr card in, but I guess I may have to buy a new sound card.

Thanks,
Sven


----------



## Praetor

Hmmm odd one. I assume you've also tried the latest drivers (rather than the ones that came with the board), as well as installed the chipset drivers etc.

Goto control panel --> sound --> does it have your device there? Or does it say no audio devices


----------



## sven556

Okay, I downloaded the latest drivers and it still doesn't work.  It does come up in the control panel though.  Should I try reinstalling win xp?


----------



## Praetor

Hmm ... if you've got the patience for reinstalling it might be worth it but have a ruffle through your BIOS first to see if the audio device is enabled


----------



## sven556

I checked in the bios and the audio device is enabled.  I reinstalled win xp but that still doesn't help.  Did I get a faulty sound card?

Thanks again,
Sven


----------



## Cromewell

before you go reinstalling stuff make sure the right device is selected for sound output in your sounds and audio device properties on the audio tab


----------



## sven556

After I reinstalled winxp the audio device is no longer selected on the Audio tab of the Sounds and Audio Device Properties.  I can't figure out how to get it back.

I'm getting discourage about this sound problem. Would you bother trying to send the board back to newegg for a replacement?  How long does it take to get a replacement product from newegg?

Thanks,
Sven


----------



## Cromewell

when you say reinstalled XP its no longer selected, you installed all the drivers again and your pci sound is not selectable?

I haven't delt with newegg, I live in Canada so I can't tell you what their RMA is like.


----------



## sven556

yeah, I reinstalled win xp then installed all chipset drivers and finally audio drivers.  The audio device shows up in the device manager and says it's working properly, but it doesn't show up in the Sound and Audio Device Properties.


----------



## sven556

Well, I bought a sound card, Sound Blaster Live, and plugged it in, installed the drivers and I can't get it to show up under the Sound and Audio Device Properties either.  Any ideas on this one?  This is really starting to frustrate me.


----------

